# Favorite Piece by Tchaikovsky



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

As the poll says.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> As the poll says.


Just one?
That is cruel.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Just one?
> That is cruel.


I know. Most polls are, but it makes you think. If people find it too hard though, we can do a different one.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Symphony no. 6
Symphony no. 5
Violin Concerto
Symphony no. 2
Swan Lake Suite


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I've always loved the piano and violin concertoes ... the ballets are exquisite and I like the symphonies 5 and 6 very much too...
Tough one... I voted for the piano concerto as it was the first piece of Tchaikovsky that I saw live in London , many years ago. Great experience


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Tchaikovsky's music, but I do like the 1812 Overture for July 4th celebrations.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Francesca da Ramini


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I like the Dumka in C minor and perhaps the Piano Sonata in C-sharp minor if it`s played by Gilels.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The sixth symphony it is the first thing I came to think about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2020)

I actually think this little piece is the finest thing ever written by Tchaikovsky. What an absolute gem of utter originality and oriental exoticism:


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I suspect there will be alot of others in this poll. One of my favourites is the 'Manfred'. Its a piece that needs understanding and there are not many good recordings. When you find one, you tend to stick with it.


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

The Piano #1 Swan Lake Symphony Six is my favorite.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Out of those, certainly the 6th, but my favorite overall is either the Serenade for Strings or the first string quartet.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Other - 

one of the early symphonies 1-3;
also Capriccio Italienne...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Serenade For Strings, String Quartet No. 1 and Symphony No. 5


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I've always thought of Tchaikovsky as the great "populist" among composers, the composer that everyone likes, except for the snobs, of course. Everyone likes it when they roll out the _1812_ on the 4th of July (an American Independence Day tradition for our friends overseas), and even little children like when they go on a field trip to see _The Nutcracker_. Even if our music collections have taken us to recognize the genius of Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, or Mozart; or even we have traveled far and wide to the outer reaches of the classical music universe, to the planets of Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Xenakis, or Boulez; I'd bet that more than half of us started that classical music odyssey with a Tchaikovsky recording. In my case, it was a CBS budget-line reissue of _1812_, _March Slav_, and _Romeo and Juliet Overture-Fantasy_ by Bernstein and the NYPO.

The initial appeal is in Tchaikovsky's gift for melody. I have a feeling that man could compose a catchy tune in his sleep, and I read in Harold Schonberg's _Lives of the Great Composers_, that as a boy, Tchaikovsky would cry to his mother saying, "the music is in my head and won't stop." I also heard that Michael Jackson would wake up in the middle of night, hearing beats in his head.

And yet, despite Tchaikovsky's universal appeal, the endless melodies, and the sometimes saccharine quality; he was also preoccupied with form. His vision was more than being a hack and he wanted to be a great musical craftsman, as was his own favorite composer, Mozart, who Tchaikovsky once identified to his patron as a "musical Christ". Tchaikovsky wanted to emulate Mozart's sense of form, exemplar craftsmanship, and sense of seamless beauty, as if the music were writing itself. It was an ideal that Tchaikovsky never fully realized and it made him very critical of his own works. Well, what else can you expect when you set Mozart up as your benchmark?

My favorites are the symphonies, all six and the non-canonical _Manfred_. What Tchaikovsky lacks in form or in flow, whatever is exaggerated, however Tchaikovsky may struggle to get from point A to point B; as with Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius, Nielsen, and Shostakovich, I'm captivated by Tchaikovsky's sense of breadth and sense of grand musical vision; even if the craftsmanship doesn't reach the level of Mozart, Beethoven, or Brahms.

I also think that despite all that, and despite Tchaikovsky's broad appeal, he is also something of a musician's musician in his own rite. Stravinsky paid homage to Tchaikovsky in _The Fairy's Kiss_. Rachmaninoff is saturated with Tchaikovsky's sense of melody, as well as with Tchaikovsky's brooding spirit. Then there is Shostakovich, and starting with Shostakovich's _Symphony #5_ I can always hear more than a hint of Tchaikovsky's sad, Russian, soulfulness within it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2020)

Coach G said:


> I've always thought of Tchaikovsky as the great "populist" among composers, the composer that everyone likes, except for the snobs, of course. Everyone likes it when they roll it the _1812_ on the 4th of July (an American Independence Day tradition for our friends overseas), and even little children like when they go on a field trip to see _The Nutcracker_. Even if our music collections have taken us to recognize the genius of Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, or Mozart; or even we have traveled far and wide to the outer reaches of the classical music universe, to the planets of Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Xenakis, or Boulez; I'd bet that more than half of us started that classical music odyssey with a Tchaikovsky recording. In my case, it was a CBS budget-line reissue of _1812_, _March Slav_, and _Romeo and Juliet Overture-Fantasy_ by Bernstein and the NYPO.
> 
> The initial appeal is in Tchaikovsky's gift for melody. I have a feeling that man could compose a catchy tune in his sleep, and I read in Harold Schonberg's _Lives of the Great Composers_, that as a boy, Tchaikovsky would cry to his mother saying, "the music is in my head and won't stop." I also heard that Michael Jackson would wake up in the middle of night, hearing beats in his head.
> 
> ...


Very interesting comments!! Tchaikovsky, like Schubert before him, seemed to make melody look easy! Of course, it isn't at all. But I think of Tchaikovsky as a theatre composer like the composer he most admired - Mozart. Even his piano concertos have a strong theatrical sense of display and drama. Many of us probably cut our teeth on these - as well as Rachmaninov's. But I seldom listen to any piano concertos these days except, perhaps, Brahms #2 (a splendid recording of Clifford Curzon with the VPO). Occasionally Beethoven #4 and #5 - but, even then, seldom these days. It's more likely to be Ravel for me now.

I've never admired anybody who scoffed at Tchaikovsky, and I remember once having an argument with a fellow teacher 2 decades ago at a social function. He said Tchaikovsky 'wore his heart on his sleeve and was crass and kitsch'. At first I was side-swiped and didn't know what to say but since the teacher was the (rather unpleasant) spouse of a friend I had to take it carefully. All I could say, after gathering my thoughts, was that a theatrical composer would naturally be more flamboyant in style and spirit and that, IMO, Beethoven was no less so in his 9th Symphony - which is full of bombast and ostentatious enlightenment refulgence. Not to mention his Symphony #5.


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Piotr reached the top too quickly, was internatioally recognised too quickly, while the rest of us had to work our way little by little, and in the end we never reached the renown he gained overnight, let me tell you. I hate him for that. And it was I who told him to use the celesta for the Sugar Plum Fairy's dance, instead of the timpani. I got no thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Coach G said:


> I'm captivated by Tchaikovsky's sense of breadth and sense of grand musical vision; even if the craftsmanship doesn't reach the level of Mozart, Beethoven, or Brahms.


Boy, I disagree totally with this statement. Art and Craft are two different yet essential skills for a composer. The Craft might tell a composer how to write a cymbal crash, the Art tells him where to write it. In terms of sheer craft, Tchaikovsky outdid all of them, and many more. His ability to write fluently for the orchestra was second to no one and clearly superior to Beethoven. Brahms was no slouch, but couldn't whip up the magical sounds the Russian could. Mozart is harder to compare, since he didn't have access to the much greater array of sounds Tchaikovsky could work with.

Writing a long ballet is a severe test of ones craftsmanship, and when you look at the three extraordinary ballets by Tchaikovsky it's just astonishing how well he could write. Same with the operas.

Now, for the "art", that's a different matter and those three did eclipse Tchaikovsky. But if I could only keep the works of one of these four, it's Tchaikovsky unquestionably. BTW - his music is incredibly fun to conduct.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> Boy, I disagree totally with this statement. Art and Craft are two different yet essential skills for a composer. The Craft might tell a composer how to write a cymbal crash, the Art tells him where to write it. In terms of sheer craft, Tchaikovsky outdid all of them, and many more. His ability to write fluently for the orchestra was second to no one and clearly superior to Beethoven. Brahms was no slouch, but couldn't whip up the magical sounds the Russian could. Mozart is harder to compare, since he didn't have access to the much greater array of sounds Tchaikovsky could work with.
> 
> Writing a long ballet is a severe test of ones craftsmanship, and when you look at the three extraordinary ballets by Tchaikovsky it's just astonishing how well he could write. Same with the operas.
> 
> Now, for the "art", that's a different matter and those three did eclipse Tchaikovsky. But if I could only keep the works of one of these four, it's Tchaikovsky unquestionably. BTW - his music is incredibly fun to conduct.


Your discerning definition of the differences between art and craft is compelling. I've always regarded Tchaikovsky as a master orchestrator, what's more.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I agree with the assessment of Tchaikovsky as a wonderful orchestrator and melodist. My favorite pieces are the violin and first piano concertos, the fourth symphony, the Capriccio Italien, the first string quartet, and the Nutcracker and Swan Lake suites.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

So many great works, but I especially enjoy Tchaikovsky's String Sextet _Souvenir de Florence_.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

the writing for the winds in this is extroardinary:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> the writing for the winds in this is extroardinary:


I just love this performance of the "Romeo and Juliet Fantasy" by Tchaikovsky, here conducted by Andris Nelsons and played superbly by the Concertgebouw. The same year this was recorded I saw them all at the Musikverein playing this very work: what an orchestra!!!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Apart from the Serenade in C, I'm not a Tchaikovsky fan.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's probably not Tchaikovsky's best but my favourite orchestral work is the 4th symphony. As regards an overall choice it would have to be that or 'other' as I am also a big fan of the piano trio.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

If just one, I voted 6th symph, but really love 4th, 5th and Piano Concerto almost equally.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love them all but adore Violin Concerto. There are also two String Quartets that are beautiful especially no 1


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I can't stop playing this:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I've often thought his string Serenade to be his most perfect work. If it still exists somewhere, the Barbirolli recording on EMI is superb!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

MarkW said:


> I've often thought his string Serenade to be his most perfect work. ...


I do too, but ya know, I actually prefer Dvorak's Op. 22.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

consuono said:


> I do too, but ya know, I actually prefer Dvorak's Op. 22.


Years ago, in comparing the two composers, a friend said the same thing, and I had to aver the in that particular case, I had to disagree with him, that I could or leave Dvorak's Serenade, but Tchaikovsky's was indispensable. Your results may vary.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

MarkW said:


> Years ago, in comparing the two composers, a friend said the same thing, and I had to aver the in that particular case, I had to disagree with him, that I could or leave Dvorak's Serenade, but Tchaikovsky's was indispensable. Your results may vary.


Well I love them both. I think sometimes I can get carried away with "X vs Y" thinking.


Coach G said:


> ...
> I'd bet that more than half of us started that classical music odyssey with a Tchaikovsky recording. ...


In a way that's true; Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto was one of the first big works I ever listened to all the way through. My views on it have gotten a lot more sour over the years though. I think of Tchaikovsky as being more a composer of isolated moments and passages rather than whole, coherent, monumental works. Maybe he was a little like Chopin in that way. Also I think some of his melodies have suffered from overexposure. How many times have we heard that Romeo and Juliet theme when boy sees girl in some movie, cartoon or sitcom, most often used in some sarcastic way? Let's face it, it's kind of a "syrupy" melody anyway.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

MarkW said:


> Years ago, in comparing the two composers, a friend said the same thing, and I had to aver the in that particular case, I had to disagree with him, that I could or leave Dvorak's Serenade, but Tchaikovsky's was indispensable. Your results may vary.


I have to agree with you here. I tried to listen to Dvorak's serenade, it sounds too plain from the start. I can understand views like "Brahms' last two symphonies are superior to Tchaikovsky's" -but "Dvorak's serenade superior to Tchaikovsky"? O RLY? Maybe consuono should explain what parts of the Dvorak serenade he thinks so highly.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> I have to agree with you here. I tried to listen to Dvorak's serenade, it sounds too plain from the start. I can understand views like "Brahms' last two symphonies are superior to Tchaikovsky's" -but "Dvorak's serenade superior to Tchaikovsky"? O RLY? Maybe consuono should explain what parts of the Dvorak serenade he thinks so highly.


I like all of it. I like Tchaikovsky's too, but I get more of an organic, unified feeling from the Dvorak. It doesn't feel like some very good pieces sewn together. Anyway, this is as memorable as Tchaikovsky, and not as cloying:





Another example is the second movement of the Tchaikovsky first piano concerto. It starts off beautifully but then (imo) veers into empty, herky-jerky virtuoso piano writing.


hammeredklavier said:


> I can understand views like "Brahms' last two symphonies are superior to Tchaikovsky's"


By the way, hammeredklavier, maybe you can explain _how_ you can understand why someone would say that. Then you'll see why, given the choice between these two fine serenades, I would prefer Dvorak's.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

Joachim Raff said:


> I suspect there will be alot of others in this poll. One of my favourites is the 'Manfred'. Its a piece that needs understanding and there are not many good recordings. When you find one, you tend to stick with it.


I enjoy that work enormously, only stumbling on it by chance when it came with Jansons' symphony cycle with the Oslo Philharmonic on Chandos. It blew me away, but I don't yet have any other recordings with which to compare it. Which performances do you regard as particularly good? And what is it you don't like about the majority of recordings available?

(Having said that, I voted for Symphony No. 6 in the poll.)


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Piano concerto 1 

Remarkable piece


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Symphony 6 was my first intro to Tchaikovsky so I will always love it.

Another is Manfred, my favourite recording being RLPO and Petrenko


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> I have to agree with you here. I tried to listen to Dvorak's serenade, it sounds too plain from the start. I can understand views like "Brahms' last two symphonies are superior to Tchaikovsky's" -but "Dvorak's serenade superior to Tchaikovsky"? O RLY?


This is a matter of musical preference, not superiority. I prefer the Dvorak, finding the Tchaikovsky a syrupy concoction.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> This is a matter of musical preference, not superiority. I prefer the Dvorak, finding the Tchaikovsky a syrupy concoction.


Sure. As for me, I find the Dvorak to be a "New Age Symphony", LOL


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> Sure. As for me, I find the Dvorak to be a "New Age Symphony", LOL


I think both composers were pretty firmly planted in the 19th century. This is just really well done, I think:




I find this to be more "Mozartean" than Tchaikovsky ever was. Hey, you asked. *shrug*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

I confess to not being a big Tchaik fan, though I enjoy him on occasion and certainly acknowledge his extraordinary talents. However, his _Serenade for Strings_ - like for *MarkW* and *consuono* - knocks it outta the park for me and rates in my all-time Top Ten classical works. I liked it long before I knew what it was and admit some nostalgia is in the mix: in the 60s, its opening measures were used to introduce a daily moment of reflection, "Pensées de la nuit", at midnight on a French-speaking radio station in Toronto, CJBC. I would stay up just to catch it.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Hands down, The Nutcrakcer. Just pure magic:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

violin concerto!!!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

This one:


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The Piano Trio. I wish he had composed a piano quintet. He thought that handling a chamber ensemble was tougher than an orchestral palette. Despite that, he wrote a masterpiece for ages.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

If I were to vote in the "_other_" category: Hymn of the Cherubim.
Haunting and beautiful.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Am I the only vote for _Swan Lake_ here? Wow.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Fabulin said:


> Am I the only vote for _Swan Lake_ here? Wow.


That is surprising! In general I'm surprised that there are relatively few votes for the ballets. I haven't voted yet, choices can be difficult!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

adriesba said:


> That is surprising! In general I'm surprised that there are relatively few votes for the ballets. I haven't voted yet, choices can be difficult!


PIT ballets are best!! he was really in his element with the dance.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Taplow said:


> This one:


...my favorite too...


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Fabulin said:


> Am I the only vote for _Swan Lake_ here? Wow.


I think the movie did some damage.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

bluto32 said:


> If I were to vote in the "_other_" category: Hymn of the Cherubim.
> Haunting and beautiful.


This poll and the responses are notable. For one thing they remind us that Tchaikovsky wrote in pretty well every genre of classical music successfully. For another, voters at TC have sophisticated preferences. As usual on TC, vocal music is under-represented. I think I've written this before, but you don't know a composer if you don't know their vocal music, including operas. I was a late-comer to appreciating classical song, chorus, opera, and ballet -- which left a huge whole in my Tchaikovsky-world.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Roger Knox said:


> I think the movie did some damage.


Which movie is that? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Posauner (Nov 8, 2020)

Joachim Raff said:


> I suspect there will be alot of others in this poll. One of my favourites is the 'Manfred'. Its a piece that needs understanding and there are not many good recordings. When you find one, you tend to stick with it.


I'm glad to see a few others that appreciate this work too. I had never heard of it until playing it in a community orchestra a number of years ago, and I love it as much as his other symphonies.

I'm still dithering on this poll though, I'm not sure I can settle on a single favorite.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

adriesba said:


> Which movie is that? I've never heard of it.


Roger is probably referring to Black Swan, starring Natalie Portman.

Both Sleeping Beauty and the violin concerto are my favorites, but I gave the edge to the ballet this time.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Fabulin said:


> Am I the only vote for _Swan Lake_ here? Wow.


I almost did. It was my ''silver medal'' but my childhood love prevailed...:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yevgeniy Onegin


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> Roger is probably referring to Black Swan, starring Natalie Portman.


Yes I was referring to _Black Swan_, which dates from 2010. It was a horror movie and I don't like the horror movie, usually finding it over-the-top and a sort of test of how much a viewer will put up with. Having said that, it was expertly done, won multiple awards, and did extremely well at the box office. If I were a member of the ballet community I would have felt attacked, a feeling quite a few dancers expressed in the media.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Roger Knox said:


> Yes I was referring to _Black Swan_, which dates from 2010. It was a horror movie and I don't like the horror movie, usually finding it over-the-top and a sort of test of how much a viewer will put up with. Having said that, it was expertly done, won multiple awards, and did extremely well at the box office. If I were a member of the ballet community I would have felt attacked, a feeling quite a few dancers expressed in the media.


The Black Swan served to further popularize the music of the Swan Lake. What sort of damage is this?


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

My favourite piece by Tchaikovsky is the Flower Waltz. It was the wedding dance of my grandparents 81 years ago.


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

The first movement of Symphony No. 4 is my favorite.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> I'm not a fan of Tchaikovsky's music, but I do like the 1812 Overture for July 4th celebrations.


I've loved the 1812 ever since I was a youngster, although I really don't get how it so easily slid into being an American Independence Day staple. Yeah, I know, the Boston Pops included it, but now it's "the" classical track for feeling patriotic, which is just weird considering it was composed to commemorate the successful Russian defense against Napoleon's invading Grande Armée.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2020)

Cristian Lee said:


> The first movement of Symphony No. 4 is my favorite.


I feel this is really quite an underrated work and I seldom listen to it these days. Probably a bit bombastic but it does have that theatrical side of Tchaikovsky which actually appeals to me. He loves to bring the house down!!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Symphony 4 or 5 is my favourite by Tchaikovsky. I feel the structure of No. 6 is kind of derivative from these 2, even though it really is moody and moving. The first movement of the Manfred is a nice break from the similar structures of no.s 4-6. Too bad the other movements aren't nearly as interesting. I think Tchaikovsky was right to want to turn the first movement of the Manfred into a symphonic poem on its own.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Voted for the Violin Concerto as it is one of my wife’s favourite classical pieces. I love it too and it just about shades it over Symphony No.6
If I never hear 1812 overture again then that will be too soon


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I wanted to vote for one of the String Quartets but none of them were there so I voted for the 4th symphony as I've been playing it quite a bit recently. The 1812 gets on my nerves, big-style! I NEVER play it and can no longer bear it.


----------



## Isaac Blackburn (Feb 26, 2020)

I voted for 6, but the first movement of the 4th symphony is absolutely incredible: the way a single idea is driven to greater and greater climaxes in a movement of roaring emotional intensity.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Symphonies #5 and #6, _The Sleeping Beauty_, Piano Concerto #3 and the Violin Concerto really get me (I voted for the ballet).



Christabel said:


> All I could say, after gathering my thoughts, was that a theatrical composer would naturally be more flamboyant in style and spirit and that, IMO, *Beethoven was no less so in his 9th Symphony - which is full of bombast and ostentatious enlightenment refulgence. Not to mention his Symphony #5.*


"Bombast" and "ostentatious enlightenment refulgence" in Beethoven's _Choral_ and fifth symphonies? Where? I don't hear it. You must be talking about some other Beethoven that I don't know.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

It was a toss-up between The Nutcracker and the Sixth Symphony. In the end, I chose The Nutcracker because I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

------------------------


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted _Eugene_ and I suspect this option would get a boost if the opera forum members knew about this thread.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Now that I’ve heard Eugene Onegin, I wouldn’t hesitate for a second to call it his magnum opus. A magnificent lyric opera that perfectly captures Pushkin’s poetic spirit and breathes beauty and interest into a rather mundane plot. I think Tchaikovsky’s “let the melodies flow” approach is naturally suited to opera and chamber works, not so much symphonic works IMO.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

I can't choose.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

The Serenade in C.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

For me, string serenade is on the list together with symphony 6 and violin concerto.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Eugene Onegin almost untouchable.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm not sure about "favorite," but the two I play the most these days are Souvenirs de Florence and the Piano Trio.


----------

